# Did I luck out with this find??



## desmoface (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey gang, newbie here..both to bicycling and this group...I recently got a hybrid (specialized crossroads) but after about a month, I realized I want something a little more agressive...

So, what do I find sitting in the back of a local bike shop? An unsold, new 02 bianchi campione..and it's in my size...I originally went to the shop to look at a jamis ventura comp..another steel bike...

Anyway, what a beautiful bike that campione is...it's all celeste too..I was awestruck...the shop want's $799 for it..I can buy the new ventura comp for about $949...to be honest, the jamis appears to have better components..but there is some strange force gnawing at me, a strange feeling that I will be passing up a gem if I don't get the campione. The force is definitely strong with this strange colored beauty.

Is this a fair price for this bike? Any advice on weather this would be a good bike for a newbie, and beyond?? Thanks in advance for any advice.

Steve


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

Components are completely unimportant as they can be changed and are often disposable (RD's, chain, etc)


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

moose8500 said:


> Components are completely unimportant as they can be changed and are often disposable (RD's, chain, etc)


Components can be replaced, disposed of, and upgraded pretty easily, that is true. So you're saying that if you are deciding between two comparable bikes, you should make your decision based more on the frame than the components. That I agree with, but you should take into consideration components too, and basically the complete package. 

I'd say that the Bianchi is pretty damn old. Give us more detail on both bikes, and then we can give better advice!


----------



## desmoface (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi Takashi, thanks for the reply. Here's is a link to the actual bike, but the one I found is Celeste in color:

http://gianni.bianchiusa.com/2002/site/bikes/road/03_campione.html

There are a lot of other bikes in the $800 price range that I am also considering, for example:

http://www.feltracing.com/2005_bikes/2005_f80.html
http://www.jamisbikes.com/bikes/05_venturasport.html#
http://www.lemondbikes.com/2006_bikes/reno.shtml

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks again.

Steve




Takashi said:


> Components can be replaced, disposed of, and upgraded pretty easily, that is true. So you're saying that if you are deciding between two comparable bikes, you should make your decision based more on the frame than the components. That I agree with, but you should take into consideration components too, and basically the complete package.
> 
> I'd say that the Bianchi is pretty damn old. Give us more detail on both bikes, and then we can give better advice!


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

Steve - You are looking at very different bikes. If I were trying to decide between the bikes you listed, I'd unfortunately leave the Bianchi alone, unless you think you can get it for an outstanding price (well, better than what you stated earlier, at least).

The Bianchi has style (especially in Celeste), and comfort (with the Crmo frame), AND comes with Campy, which is a bonus in my eyes. But it's OLD (it even still uses a threaded headset), and even though it's Campy, it's the LOWEST model range they offer. And to add to that, the components are obviously outdated as it's over three years old. 

In comparison, you're looking at brand new bikes that offer light, stiff, and arguably uncomforatble frames. They all come with the Tiagra/105 mix, which is pretty decent for entry level biking IMO. And if you end up liking the frame, Shimano is pretty compatible across their model ranges, so you can always upgrade to better shifters down the line, or better derailleurs or whatever. I can't really speak on upgrading Campy stuff, but I'd ASSUME you'd have more compatibility issues with 02 Campy Mirage stuff, than you would with 05/06 Shimano stuff.

So, that being said, I'd probably buck up and go with the newer bikes... But the Bianchi will get you more clout! 

One last thing, I was in your situation a few weeks back... I'm relatively new to the sport, didn't want to spend too much money, so I ended up buying a used Felt F75 on the eBay for a little over $600 shipped. It's coming in the mail this week... It's essentially the F80, but just older.

Anyhow, hope that helps somehow!

--greg--


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh, also, I'd look into these bikes too:
1. Giant OCR1, for about $1000 you get full Ultegra drivetrain.
2. Cannondale R500 or R600, basically the CAAD frames are supposed to be great. 
3. Specialized Allez.


----------



## desmoface (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi Takashi, thanks for the reply. I think I'm going to take your advice. I'm going to wait till fall and see if I can find any deals on 05's...Thanks again.

Steve


----------

